# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Klarmin opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Klarmin 
nie polecam wystąpiły u mnie zaburzenia żołądkowo - jelitowe ....

----------


## focus9

Ponadto może wystąpić grzybica i zapalenie błony śluzowej jamy ustnej, zapalenie lub przebarwienie języka, przebarwienia zębów. Może także wystąpić:  ból głowy , reakcje nadwrażliwości (m.in. pokrzywka, obrzęk naczynioruchowy, ciężkie reakcje skórne), zaburzenia węchu i smaku, przemijające szumy uszne i przemijająca głuchota, przemijające zaburzenia czynności ośrodkowego układu nerwowego (zawroty głowy, niepokój, bezsenność, koszmary senne, stan splątania, zaburzenia orientacji, psychozy, drgawki).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dostalam klarmin, bol gardla ustapil ale mam okropne nudnosci, biegunke, zgage, nie moge spac bo mi niedobrze, brak smaku i wechu, co gorsza gorzki smak przez caly dzien i noc w ustach jakbym zjadla grepafruita, zaburzenia koncentracji, ogolne rozbicie i oslabienie, jestem niewyspana przez 3 dni przez te objawy;/ absolutnie nie polecam gdyz po kilku dniach stosowania objawy powinny ustepywac a jest odwrotnie.

----------


## Jajetina

Ja tez zdecydowanie odradzam... Czuje sie jak w obcym ciele... Nudnosci, wymioty, biegunka, bezsennosc....... Koszmar ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ohydne paskudztwo!!!!Już ponad 1 rok mam przebarwiony język lecze sie w poradni błon śluzowych od maja tamtego roku i nic mi nie pomaga!!!!Odradzam!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zawsze byłam przeciwna anybiotykom, no ale coz, czasami trzeba je brac. Klarmin przepisal mi nie mój lekarz (mój akurat byl na urlopie a ja musialam iść z zapaleniem krtani), najpierw zapytal czy wymiotowalam kiedys po lekach, gdy zaprzeczylam przepisal Klarmin z odpowiedzią, że "nie bedziemy sie szczypać, trzeba sie wyleczyć, dam konkretny lek".
No i dal - końską dawkę leku dla koni!!!
Z początku było ok, tylko gorzki posmak, po kilku dniach coraz gorzej - zawroty głowy, osłabienie, nudności. Na ulotce jest napisane by nie odstawiac, ale nie mam zamiaru już tego świnstwa brac. Owszem wyleczyl ale nadal czuje sie okropnie, a nie o to chodzi, prawda??? biorę probiotyk by wzmocnic dobre bakterie w jelitach ale brzuch i tak boli.
Przy najblizszej okazji pojde do mojego lekarza z tym problemem i nie omieszkam wyrazic opinii o przepisywaniu takich lekow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli jednak nie jestem jedyna...
Biorę klarmin od około tygodnia. Kaszel i katar właściwie ustąpiły...tylko co z tego. Gorzki posmak w ustach utrzymuje się już cały czas, nie da się go pozbyć. W dodatku nie jestem w stanie funkcjonować bo mam permanentne nudności   :Frown: 
O szumie w uszach nie wspominając :/ To drugi antybiotyk w życiu, po którym jest mi tak źle  :Frown:  Jeszcze tylko duomox był gorszy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie również cały dzień utrzymuje sie ten okropny posmak,co chwila wkłądam coś do buzi aby go zabić bo się nie da wytrzymac.Wcześniej brałam przez całe życie duomox-żadnych nie porządanych objawów a to paskudzwo biorę od wczoraj i juz po 2giej tabletce takie cyrki...aż się boję brać więcej...

----------


## Odradzam!!!

Ja tez tak mam po tym antybiotyku ( Klarmin) gorzkość,gorycz w ustach jakbym grejfruta zjadla.Najgorzej jest po nocy. Wtedy pije duuuzo wody. W ciagu dnia troche mniej czuje tą gorzkość,bo wiecej pije... ten lek powinien byc wycofany z produkcji.We wtorek ide do lekarza co mi przepisal ten antybiotyk. Będzie biedny jak go tzn ją dorwe....Jeśli będe miec jakies problemy po leczeniu tym antybiotykiem podam lekarke do sadu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wytrzymałam trzy dni i się poddałam... Lek odstawiłam, bo oprócz gorzkiego posmaku w ustach, były okrutne mdłości, ból caaałego brzucha (plus dokuczliwe "jazdy" po jelitach), totalne otumanienie, a dwa razy nawet poczułam, że serce dziwnie szybko i mocno zaczęło bić!! Poszłam do lekarz z objawami anginy. Trzy razy upewniał się czy nie jestem uczulona na jakieś leki. I tu mi się już powinna zapalić czerwona lampka! W życiu mój organizm tak nie zareagował na żaden lek!! Lekarze za pośrednictwem firm farmaceutycznych robią z nas króliki doświadczalne!! Gardełko przestanie może boleć, ale potem leczysz grzyba na języku!!

----------


## Damiano

Ja biorę od 6 dni klarmin razem z duomoxem, żeby zabić bakterię Helicobacter pylori w żołądku. Ze skutków ubocznych mam przede wszystkim tę cholerną gorycz w gardle, no i biały język mi się zrobił. Wygląda to paskudnie. Boli mnie też brzuch (jelita) i mam wzdęty. Jeszcze jeden dzień tego świństwa.

----------


## Maria1

dlaczego te wpisy mają dziwne daty?
Ja też biorę ten lek i mam problem- dlatego weszłam  w internet szukac co się dzieje?
ale nie wiem  czy mozna ufac wpisom  i leciec do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od 2,5 dni biorę Klarmin, cholerstwo jedno wielkie. Lekarz przypisał mi to, gdyż mam uczulenie na większość antybiotyków, a ten ponoć nie powinien mnie uczulać. No to tak: nie mogę jeść, bo wieczne nudności, ból żołądka, biegunki, szumy w uszach, gorzki smak w buzi. Niby gardło mniej boli, ale się nie wysypiam, bo kaszel i katar dalej męczą, więc śpię po 4 godziny.
Jeśli macie inne wyjście, stanowczo nie polecam Klarminu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opowiem wam na moim przykładzie co zrobił ten lek. Dostałem go profilaktycznie od lekarki bo byłem osobą z kontaktu z innym chorym na chorobę zakaźną miałem go brać co 12 g po 500 od początku jakoś go żle tolerowałem (zdrowy człowiek) po dwóch dniach poczułem na podniebieniu jakąś pokrzywke tak jak by mi ktoś posypał piaskiem było to wyczuwalne językiem poszedłem do lekarza z moimi wątpliwościami co do tego leku pani doktor spojrzała i stwierdzenie że to nie ma nic wspólnego lek zacząłem przyjmować w poniedziałek około środy zacząłem czuć ból mięśni klatki piersiowej nastepnego dnia mięśnie zaczęły mi drżeć i uczucie jak by mi ktoś ich przypalał w sobote postanowiłem przerwać kuracje ale nie wiele to pomogło niedziela wieczorem budzę się z bólem gardła czuje napięcie mięśni klatki i szyi chce przełknąć wode nie bardzo mi się to udaje myśle może chleb to przejdzie niestety taki skurcz gardła że nagłe duszności brak możliwości złapania powietrza szybki wyjazd na SOR  tam na początku lekarz ironicznie na mnie patrzy i tak też do tej sprawy podchodzi ale zleca badanie krwi po tym badaniu już inna postawa lekarza szybkie zainteresowanie moją osobą badanie ciśnienia krwi ekg szybko łóżko i kroplówka 1 potem 2 i 3 jak się okazało lek ten usunął mi cały potas i magnez a to prowadzi do skurczów i paraliżu mięśni końcowy etap takiego stanu to migotanie przedsionków.
Zaznaczam że nie miałem po nim żadnej biegunki ani innych objawów tylko gorzki smak w ustach, skurcze całkowicie minęły po trzech dniach po intensywnym spożywaniu magnezu i potasu a gardło pusciło mi na drugi dzień po wypiciu półtora litra wody mineralnej i intensywnym ćwiczeniu mięśni szyjnych dopiero po tym gardło zaczęło normalnie funkcjonować i mogłem coś zjeść  lekarz który mnie wypisywał ze szpitala stwierdził niech pan sobie na długo zapamięta nazwe tego leku.

----------


## paulinab92

opowiem wam moja historię z tym lekiem. zaczelo sie od zwyklego przeziebienia poszlam do.swojej pabi doktor przepisala mi lek jakis x nie.pomógł dslej mialam duszacy kaszel po dwóch miesiącach poszlam znowu do lekarza i przypisala.mi ten antybiotyk nic.nie.mówiąc co mi jest oczywiscie jak to ja przeczytalam ulotkę objawy tez.ale zbagatelizowalam to bo nigdy.nie.mam żadnych skutków ubocznych. wzielam pierwszą tabletkę wszytko okej potem poczulam po brzuchu ze cos mi jezdzi i ścisnal mi sie żołądek wymiotowalam pozniej juz bylo tylko gorzej, ten posmak w ustach, ogolne przemeczenie chociaż spalam po 16h dziennie i dalej czulamz ze nie jestem sobą bóle straszne glowy nie do wytrzymania miesie które mi drgaja. mam 23lata i często choruje choroby bardzo czesto sie mbie łapią i nigdy w życiu nie miałam takich skutków nie moge podlać kwiatow i czuje sie jak po psychotropach. dzisiaj jest kolejny dzien brania tego świństwa i dzisiaj jest faza na bezsenność i pobudzenie. super! nikomu o zdrowych zmysłach nie polecam tego leku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i już wiem, że mi się nie wydawało:-) Pierwszą dawkę wzięłam o 10 rano, a po 3 godzinach wyjechałam autem z domu. Myslę, że po 3 piwach czułabym się bardziej na siłach jechać. Ostre zawroty głowy, oczy zaczęły mi uciekać i ne mogłam się skoncentować na drodze plus ostre mdłośći. Brałam już nieraz antybiotyk i takich cyrków nigdy nie było.
Chyba faktycznie jakieś doświadczenia;-) Ja po pierwszej dawce kończę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

...bo też biorę ten lek. Mam też lek osłonowy Flumycon by nie było tych grzybic. Samochodem też jechałam i nie zauważyłam różnicy w prowadzeniu auta. Biorę bo w wyniku infekcji straciłam głos. Wrócił już po dwóch dawkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

piszę na raty bo reklama mi przeszkadzała  :Frown:  Otóż nie mam żadnych opisanych wyżej przez Was dolegliwości. Śpię nawet lepiej niż przedtem, mam apetyt i żadnego gorzkiego smaku. Dodam, że jeszcze wpsikuję sobie do gardła Argentin ze srebrem koloidalnym(lekarz przepisał). Może on eliminuje skutki uboczne bo srebro koloidalne mocno oczyszcza organizm z wszelkich "śmieci".

----------


## Kaja99

Od wtorku biorę ten antybiotyk ale dzisiaj było ze mną baaaaaardzo źle , mianowicie padło mi na mowę i na nogi.Nie obyło się bez przyjazdu ERKI.

----------


## AnnS

Wczoraj zazylam pierwszą dawkę tego leku.zaczelo się niewinnie bo przysnelam.po obudzeniu się miałam dziwne uczucie mrowienia twarzy było mi niedobrze pieklo mnie w klacie gęsią skórka na nogach i okropny  ból głowy  jakby miało mi ją rozsadzic od środka potem doszło rzyganie na koniec pianą.nie odważyłam się wziąć drugiej tabletki.nigdy czegoś takiego po antybiotyku nie miałam.myslalam że zejdę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przez ten lek wylądowałam na pogotowiu z tachykardią serca, drgawkami i dusznością. Okropne przeżycie. Ten lek powinien byc zabroniony!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam klarmin 10 dni jak kazał mi lekarz rodzinny,po zakończonej kuracji dostałam trądziku,szumu w prawym uchu,opryszczkę na twarzy oraz problemów kobiecych...jestem załamana, wyglądam fatalnie i czuje się fatalnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poza goryczą w ustach, żadnych skutków ubocznych, nie licząc zmęczenia jak to po antybiotyku, ważne żeby pić dużo wody, brać osłonę, i jogurt najlepiej aktywnie naturalna raz dziennie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś na szczęście skończyłam 7 dniowe leczenie tym lekiem. Generalnie cieszę się, że w końcu coś mi pomogło, po bezskutecznym leczeniu  zapalenia zatok Duomoxem i Zinnatem. Jednak przyjemnie nie było, najgorzej 2-3 godziny po zażyciu leku, złe samopoczucie, senność, otępienie. W nocy nie przeszkadzało, ale w dzień musiałam się położyć. No i ten gorzki smak, choć to nie było dla mnie bardzo uciążliwe. Najważniejsze, że pomógł. Polecam w ostateczności.

----------


## Mamania

Stosowałam Klarmin przez 3 dni. W tym czasie miałam straszne koszmary, problem z wybudzeniem się z nich, po wstaniu miałam uczucie skołowania, jak ktoś już napisał jakby ciało nie było moje. Do tego biegunka, ból brzucha, pocenie się,  mrowoenie twarzy i rąk,  kołatanie serca, nie zapominając o gorzkim posmaku w ustach i szumach usznych. Nigdy nie przytrafiło mi się coś podobnego! Powinni zabronić wydawanie tego leku bo to się ze mną działo było nie do zniesienia. Po odstawieniu Klarminu organizm od razu wrócił do normy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Antybiotyk jest na pewno skuteczny biorę go 3 dzień i oprócz goryczy w ustach nie mam nic z tych dolegliwości opisanych wyżej,biorę go na zapalenie oskrzeli i już chyba jest poprawa. No ja bym poleciła go. Nie ma leków,które pomagają bez przykrych dolegliwości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę lek od 3 dni, katar prawie minął, kaszel osłabł, ale szumienie w uszach, ból brzucha, wzdęcia i biegunka męczą mnie od 2 dni, masakra!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie polecam.19.03.2018r.pierwszy dzień brania leku,ok procz bólu głowy i posmaku gorzkiego w ustach.2 dzien to samo aczkolwiek po zazyciu wieczorem dawki byla to 4 tabl z opakowania,wystapily bole brzucha,jakby jajnikow lub macicy...suchość w ustach doszla,posmak gorzki tez zostal,bezsennosc,ogolne rozbicie,i zaczal sie problem kobiecy jak jest napisane w ulotce ze moze wystapic grzybica czy tam inne swiądowe dolegliwosci drog rodnych.przetrwalam.3 dzien poranna dawka zazyta i juz po niecalej godzinie zaczelam odczuwac bole brzucha,silne wzdecia,ból zoladka,głowa,bolesnosc całego ciała,poty,uplawy z drog rodnych,nadal posmak gorzki i suchosc w ustach...niskie cisnienie,nieprzyjemny czas spedzony na wc gdzie jednoczesnie wymioty i biegunka...tragedia dla mnie,szukahac pomocy jak sobie mozna poradzic,trafilam na te forum...jednak nie tylko ja mialam te dolegliwosci,marzylam by ten lek ze mnie wyparował...z ledwoscia udalo mi sie dotrzec do poradni po inny lek...bo tego swinstwa nie zamierzalam juz brac...
Lek powinien byc wycofany...czuje sie jak krolik doswiadczalny...rzaden lek tak na mnie nie dzialal jeszcze...

----------


## bokepfr

terima kasih untuk posting

----------


## bokepfr

artikel bagus

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz prze[pisał mi go na zapalenie zatok, po 3 dniach brania, mam zawroty głowy, uczucie splątania, gorycz w gardle i mrowienie w rękach, odstawiłam. W życiu żaden lek na mnie nie działał...lek nowej generacji...coś strasznego, mam nadzieje że objawy ustąpią...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie polecam tego antybiotyku . Po zażycie podkreślam jednej dawki ból żołądka brzucha okropny . Nie da się niczym tego bólu pozbyć ani nospa max nie dała rady nic a nic !!! Na pierwszej dawce się zakończy !!! Uważajcie na siebie !!

----------


## Ewa Gryl

Serdecznie nie polecam brania Klarminu. Dostałam po nim silnej reakcji alergicznej. Pokrzywka dosłownie na całym ciele z oburzeniem twarzy, nóg i rąk. Zyrtec nie pomaga, ogromne ilości wapna nie pomagają, w ostateczności od lekarza dostałam Encorton.

----------

